

Yuri Alekseyevich Gagarin & Vostok 1 - bootload
http://www.firstorbit.org/yuri-and-vostok-1

======
bootload
_"... On aross the Black Sea streaked the capsule and Gagarin prepared to
eject, since the capsule's parachute landing system was deemed too rough for a
cosmonaut to risk. Over the Russian province of Saratov, not far from Engels,
Gagarin jettisoned his Vostok capsule, still seven kilometers above the
ground. He made his final descent on his own parachute and was back on Earth
108 minutes after launch. ..."_

Watching a documentary commemorating 50 years since man orbited the earth ~
<http://www.youtube.com/firstorbit> I came over this interesting fact. I was
not aware just how much risk Gagarin took to get home.

